
Sadly, user interfaces haven't radically changed since 1960s - josefrichter
https://archive.org/details/ucberkeley_webcast_dC4YGxzoAXk
======
clouddrover
Why is that sad? Go with what works.

The QWERTY keyboard has been around for 150 years. Whatever its failings,
there's no denying that it works pretty well so there's no big problem
sticking with it:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QWERTY](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QWERTY)

~~~
josefrichter
I am wondering if it's really possible they got it all right the first time
around.. It's fascinating there was no major breakthrough in 60 years.

Your analogy is fair, but you can counter with "why invent bike, if horse
works pretty well, so just stick with it". I am missing some "bike moment" in
the history of UI.

